# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  سوال درمورد اجرا sql بدون sql server 2014

## behzad_vb.net

سلام دوستان من یک برنامه نوشتم با C#‎‎‎‎ و  sql server 2014 میخوام رو سیستم  دیگه ببرمش مجبورم sql server 2014 را نصب کنم حالا چندتا سوال

1 - من اگر بخوام از  sql express استفاده کنم اگر بانک من مال 2014 باشه ورژن sql ایا با اکسپرس باز میشه 


2- راهکار شما برای اینکه ما این همه sql server 2014 نصب نکنیم چیه که رو سیستم دیگم کار بده sql 


3 - الان روی اون سیستم یک نرم افزار پارسیان هست که اگر sql server بخواهیم نصب کنیم به مشکل میخوره گاهی هم نصب نمیشه sql باید چیکار کرد

لطفا اساتید راهنمایی کنند ممنون

----------

